# Do you shoot arrow wraps???



## BowTech Dave (Feb 27, 2003)

I use them! i have found that they aid in arrow location in the event of a pass thru. They do not effect accuracy, but will add a tiny bit of weight to your arrows. Of course that is relative to the type of material you use. ie; reflective = heavier. 

I use Onestringer and have nothing but great things to say about them. Hope you at least give them a try.

Dave


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I don't use them because of the weight. I crest all my arrows.

Jake


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I use them and don't worry about the weight.. 10grs max isn't going to effect my fmj's any and i'm already running a heavy arrows whats 10 more grains


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

No they add to the Expense of arrows.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

I'd like to because it's a pain to sand all the glue off an arrow before I refletch it, but then, like copralbarn said, it adds to the expense of the arrows.

I'm just to cheap! lol


----------



## huntergal111 (Aug 20, 2007)

I have target arrows that I built that don't have wraps and then I have some that somebody else did for me that do have wraps and they are the same arrow with same size fletching and same grain tip and nock. everything is the same except for the wraps and they weight and fly the exact same. somepeople say that they make the arrow heavier and everything but mine make no difference. 
so I don't know. since these are the first arrow's I've ever had with wraps but like I said they don't make a difference in the flight or whatever but they do make it easier to see too. that's why a lot of people like them. just because they make it easier to see.
oh another thing though is that when people bring their wrapped arrows in for refletches. if they only have 1 fletching missing or something and they just want it repaired, then it's really hard to do that because you can't just peel the wrap off and put a new one on because they don't want to pay for it and then when you put the other fletching on it doesn't look as good. but yea just saying. lol


----------



## hurly64 (Feb 16, 2009)

I don't use them just because some tournaments I go to you can't because you can only use 23s and they say if you use raps it gives you an unfair advantage by making your arrows bigger


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Next dozen arrows I get I will try the wraps


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

What is the point in shooting wraps/


----------



## huntergal111 (Aug 20, 2007)

hurly64 said:


> I don't use them just because some tournaments I go to you can't because you can only use 23s and they say if you use raps it gives you an unfair advantage by making your arrows bigger


wow. that's kinda a load of bull IMO haha how can wraps make your arrow bigger?


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

bow hunter11 said:


> What is the point in shooting wraps/


 When you shoot with wraps you can see were your arrow hit on the target. and when you are hunting you can see were you hit the animal. Plus they look cool on your arrows.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Used to but started getting flecthed arrows so no haven't latley


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I shoot arrow wraps that are 5" long, they look better to me than 4" wraps and with 2" blazers they are really nice!


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

I like them because they look cool, and I haven't noticed any kind of change in accuracy.


----------



## gmanhunting2010 (Nov 16, 2010)

I do think they look cool but if you want to see where your arrows just put some white or pink fletching on lol your arrow should stand out then.


----------

